# Want to run Ipod off CD changer connections in back of car



## diss (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys
I have a 2003 GTI. I would like to know how to run an Ipod through a factory stereo from the CD changer connections in the back...I don't want to pull out apart the dash and pull out stereo etc
Gotta be some kind of plug n play thingy that plugs in where the CD changer goes. I DO NOT have a CD changer...
thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Want to run Ipod off CD changer connections in back of car (diss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diss* »_Hey Guys
I have a 2003 GTI. I would like to know how to run an Ipod through a factory stereo from the CD changer connections in the back...I don't want to pull out apart the dash and pull out stereo etc
Gotta be some kind of plug n play thingy that plugs in where the CD changer goes. I DO NOT have a CD changer...
thanks in advance!









Hello,
Here's what you're lookin for! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Connects to CD-changer pre-wiring in trunk (must be pre-wired) and can be routed to the front. Let me know if you have have any questions.


----------



## diss (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Want to run Ipod off CD changer connections in back of car ([email protected])*

I should have been more clear...the car is pre-wired for CD changer, just does not have one.
thanks for the reply
Ok how about this...
How can I add an Ipod AND Sirius Sat radio to my car?? all through the CD changer connection??
thanks











_Modified by diss at 6:36 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to run Ipod off CD changer connections in back of car (diss)*

using the dice product as linked above you can control your ipod from the factory radio controls
the dice does feature an auxiliary audio inout to which you can connect the audio output of a sirius radio of your choice


----------



## fyvve (Jan 30, 2008)

How do you know if you are prewired in the trunk? I just checked out the place where my cd changer should be and there is a plug back there. I assume that means i am prewired but i couldnt actually see if that plug was connected to anythign on the other side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (fyvve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fyvve* »_How do you know if you are prewired in the trunk? I just checked out the place where my cd changer should be and there is a plug back there. I assume that means i am prewired but i couldnt actually see if that plug was connected to anythign on the other side.

that means you are, pretty much any mk4 was prewired anyway, its some of the other cars you have to worry about


----------



## peligroso (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This will be cheaper and will let you select your music straight from the ipod instead of f***ing with it on your radio. http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 

"Calm down....Let's not turn this rape into a murder!"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (peligroso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peligroso* »_This will be cheaper and will let you select your music straight from the ipod instead of f***ing with it on your radio. http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

the Dice adapter does let you control the ipod from ipod contols as well the radio controls, however if price is an issue and you'll like a lower cost alternative, the Blitzsafe would be a great choice
if you'd like to use a blitzsafe this would be the model the most directly comparable to the Dice unit
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## diss (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the Dice adapter does let you control the ipod from ipod contols as well the radio controls, however if price is an issue and you'll like a lower cost alternative, the Blitzsafe would be a great choice
if you'd like to use a blitzsafe this would be the model the most directly comparable to the Dice unit
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html[/B]
2 questions...
will this connect in my trunk and will it work with my USB type plug in on my Ipod??
thanks for all your advice thus far...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (diss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diss* »_ 2 questions...
will this connect in my trunk 

that particular blitzsafe model doesn't, that unit connects behind your radio
if you'd like to connect a blitzsafe unit in your trunk you will need this unit:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
+ an extension cable to get you enough slack to reach to the front
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

the Dice unit includes the extension cable
both the Dice and the Dension units include the connection to go from the dock connector on the bottom of the ipod


----------



## diss (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*both the Dice and the Dension units include the connection to go from the dock connector on the bottom of the ipod*
But in the picture it does not look like a USB type connection...I believe (not 100% sure) that the newer IPODS connect differently...the one I have 2+ years old has a USB type connection...
thanks for your time and patients


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (diss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diss* »_*both the Dice and the Dension units include the connection to go from the dock connector on the bottom of the ipod*
But in the picture it does not look like a USB type connection...I believe (not 100% sure) that the newer IPODS connect differently...the one I have 2+ years old has a USB type connection...
thanks for your time and patients

all ipods since Gen 3 have the same 30pin connector on the bottom, the Dice, or Blitzsafe units connect to that connector








(this is the best pic I could find of what the apple ipod connector looks like)








the ipod connector that comes with the kit connects into the port shown above

_Modified by [email protected] at 11:36 AM 3-21-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:36 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## diss (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I guess I have a PRE Gen 3 IPOD...
So I either need a newer IPOD OR find out if there is an adapter for the USB connection (which I have) to the newer docking station connection...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (diss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diss* »_I guess I have a PRE Gen 3 IPOD...
So I either need a newer IPOD OR find out if there is an adapter for the USB connection (which I have) to the newer docking station connection...

the early ones didn't have USB, they had firewire, I used to sell a product that supported them, but its been a while since I've had a demand for it I'm not even sure I can get it
http://docs.info.apple.com/art...88-en
check that for more info, I'd highly doubt you have a gen 2 if you bought it in the last few years
I think this may be more of a confusion of terms, the ipod comes with a cable that atachs to a usb port, that particular cable isn't used in these units, you will use the cable that comes with the ipod instead


----------



## diss (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*









this is what I have...take off the bottom cover and plug right into the computers USB port.
Time for a new IPOD???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (diss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diss* »_








this is what I have...take off the bottom cover and plug right into the computers USB port.
Time for a new IPOD???









I'm sorry for the confusion, you do in fact have an ipod, its a Gen 1 shuffle to be exact, however it shares pretty much only the name with the rest of the ipod family, it can't be controled from an outside source like the regular ipods can
you're best bet would probaly be an aux input, I do have a few othere solutions for that device but they will end up costing more than the shuffle did originaly
use this to connect the shuffle to the input in your trunk
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## thegimpster (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if you have a ipod w/ a dock you can google VWCDPIC and check your stereo's compatibility. You can build one fairly cheap if it will work with your stereo. Unfortuinately it wouldn't work w/ mine.


----------

